# Honey hole #2, this mornings walleyes



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

My buddy and I caught 7 nice eaters, and had a handful spit the jig right at shore. Good morning.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

You have been tearing em up !!

Good on Yah

Tight lines,
Norm


----------

